# Congrats, 3 men and a butt!!



## bbq bubba

2nd place ribs?!?
Rookies my arse, you guys looked pretty good!
These guys went up against the best teams in Michigan and took 2nd place in ribs!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It was great to finally meet ya'll, wish we could have chatted more!
Also, nice job on being the official party animals for the weekend.....


----------



## crewdawg52

Last sentence says it all........and ya'll know it!


----------



## flyin'illini

Capt Dan, Richtee, Marktee:  Thanks for letting me come out today to help and learn.  It was great to how it should be done.

Crewdawg52, BBQBubba:  Great to meet you all, too

Capt Dan beside his rig.
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/nabordawg1/IMG_0001.jpg





The team today mid-morning.
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/nabordawg1/IMG_0002.jpg






The team with 2nd place ribbon for ribs.  Nice going.
http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/nabordawg1/IMG_0004.jpg


----------



## pineywoods

Congrats Three men and a Butt sounds like ya'll scored big time waiting for the exciting story


----------



## crewdawg52

Party Animals and a 2nd in ribs to boot......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Life just dont get any better than that!!!!!!


----------



## desertlites

whooooooo hoooooooo-congrats u guys-dang fine job!


----------



## smokin' joe

Nice job guys!!!  Is that WD's butt drawn in the pic...LOL


----------



## white cloud

Good Job Boy's. Wish I could of been there, wanted to and was planning on it for a month but work came in friday. It was a real slow month for me and I just had to do it. Damn it.


----------



## earache_my_eye

Congrats guys!!.......Sounds like a grand time was had by all.......specially those "partay animals" in the pics.....LOL

I'd keep a close eye on that guy in the shades.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good job.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## gooose53

Isn't it fun to go out and do your best in a comp and then take a walk??  Great feeling....good job guys!!!!  Many more we hope!


----------



## richtee

Thank ya Bubba... twas fun...  and enlighting...man  this comp stuff is TOUGH! Got lots of help from many there. But the nephew got the ribbon...man is he GEEKED!


----------



## bb53chevpro

Congrads to all three of ya. Thats awesome. I wish I could have made it just meet some you's.
Andy


----------



## island boy

Outstanding Job you'all, wish I could have been there - Hope you'll post Q-views.


----------



## capt dan

Yea Rich, that lil guy is a trooper, and for 5 yrs old, he was a good kid, stayed out of trouble, and kept himself entertained pretty good. I figured he woulda been way to bored and a handfull, but he was awesome.I know Uncle  Richtee has to be  pretty proud of him too.

As far as the recipe, I know it was Rich's rub, and his special "cut" of spares. The seasoning was done by pre-smoking in Marks SnP, then finishing in  my Lang 60. The sauce was a cumulative effort of all three of us, and the help of fighting Illini, and a couple folks who where taste testing at our camp.  Then the final decision was made in  secret conference in the trailer, by all of us. Hehehe, is was a true group effort!

I think Rich will get a pic of the turn-in box from Mark, as soon as the the brother relationship mends!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GO WINGS!!!


----------



## funh2o

Hey you guys....Congrats on the ribbon in the comp today. Wish I could have been there for the real Q-View. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You should all be proud of the job you did.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 I don't imagine there was any adult beverages being consumed Huh? Party Animals?

Great Job!!

Steve


----------



## capt dan

Nope, I don't see any alchoholic beverages, just some rubs and seasonings.

Mark, This is what your mats used to look like!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a guy who was a  huge help. He was a hard core Q fan, and he absolutely loves Hockey. We hit it off pretty good.

Thats Dr Chucky, admiring my friend  crewdawgs hat! Thanks for the  help Crewdawg.

And here is a one man operation who had his stuff together, was very helpfull and outgoing. Thanks Ford, very nice to meet you.


sorry I didn't get any pics of the award ceramony, I left the camera in the truck!


----------



## fritz

Well done guys!!! Can't wait to see more qview and here a little moe about those Ribbon Ribs.


----------



## crewdawg52

Again guys, great meeting ya, and hope to see everyone at "The Taste".  First comp and an excellent job on "the walk" for your ribs!!!


----------



## glued2it

That's what's so cool about comps. It may be a little work but MAN you have a great time and meat great people!!

Sweet job on the ribs boys!!!


----------



## domn8_ion

Congrats guys. But really, what's better? The second place, or weekend party animals title?


----------



## capt dan

Its probably a good thing that we were the farthest team away from the bigger grouping of teams, but closest to the bathrooms!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Best part was everyone had to walk by us to go to the bathrooms.So we got alot of visitors, which was alot of fun. The visitors drank most of our beverages, I swear!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The smokin scottsmen had a great spot set up around the "rollin retreat", man thats a sweet Motor home. Walt and Teresa were always available for comment or help, and very good hosts with a great breakfast on sat morning along with a "Q salute" and morning prayer! The camp next to them was occupied by Smokeaters BBQ, another great group of guys and very freindly. Every team was unique in some way, mostly their cookers, but their support vehichles,layout of camp, or timetables for food was all pretty interesting to me. I did alot of wondering.
   The only thing that I absolutely hated about this event was......................................THE WIND!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Man it was frustrating, and often times dangerous.We were out in the open, as far as the layout of teams went, and didn't have any big buildings near us for a wind break. Poor  Mark thought the wind was  gonna tear his canopy right off the trailer. At one time during the wee hours of the morning, one of the other teams portable canopy  did take a short flip into another trailer, but alert   compeditors grabbed it and got it safely taken down. The wind played havok with alot of us wood burners,but I know every team  suffered because of it. I wonder how many judges had sand in their food 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .
  I will say that I  am very happy with my Lang 60. The wind was challenging, but she purred right through the weekend without a problem.  She held temps at 225 for 80 % of the time with winds well over 40 mph at times. The wind did ruin our chicken on the WSM program though. We couldn't  get it to keep temps where we wanted, and the SnP suffered from it to, and had to resort to switching alot of  stuff to the lang. It suprises me that the ribs took any ribbon, cuz we had started them in the SnP, but gave up on it with 2 hrs to go before turn in, they went into the lang, and began the rehabilitation cook!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Maybe we started a  new trend  Rich! really low and slow for a couple  hrs, then low and faster, then an hr of chaos!


----------



## tonto1117

WoooHooo....Congratulations 3 Men and a Butt!!!!!!!










  Fantastic win on your first comp and some *serious* weather conditions..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just so ya know...you managed to beat teams that have made it to the Jack....not an easy feat!!!You guys should be very proud of yourselves!!It was great to meet all of you!!! Sorry I did not get to spend more time....butt...(heheh..get it) was pretty busy myself. I hope you all have caught the bug as much as we have, and surely hope to see youall at Taste, Silverlake and Mt Morris! 

Well....busy day ahead.....we get to start getting ready for Wamac next weekend......think we need to have our heads examined..lol. 

Again Congrat's to you all!!!


----------



## capt dan

Thanks Girl! Yep, I got the bug, gonna order me an  RV tomorrow!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding. Thanks for the Kudos, and really we appreciate your help and kindness. You guys really took the show, and that brisket of yours,OMG. 
The bisquits and gravy and  Ford's  beef tenderloins for breakfast was just what I needed after an all nighter in gale force winds. You and your team are the BOMB!  I like your smoker too! Sure were some nice rigs there.
Good luck at  Wamac.I'm sure you guys will do fine!

I tried to  post on the BBQ Breth site. I have already registered, but could only PM Mike to thank him.

Do you have the
event breakdown that you could post for others to see?

Thanks again!
Dan.


----------



## fatback joe

Congrats guys...........sounds like you had plenty of fun along with the good showing.


----------



## tonto1117

Thanks Dan
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mike Terry(da Prez of GLBBQA) will be e-mailing all the members the final numbers....you did join didn't cha??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













As soon as I get them I will post them here...again Congrats!!!


----------



## ron50

Congrat and well done! I love the sign,lol.


----------



## peculiarmike

I KNEW this would be a good time! Dang!
Course, Theresa got it together, so it was guaranteed. She's a peach.
Great pics.
Congrats butt dudes!


----------



## kookie

Congrats again guys.................Good job............


----------



## lcruzen

Wow! Second place in your first comp. Excellent job guys! Cool that the little guy got the ribbon. Gotta visit next year if it is an annual event. Any pics of the award winning ribs?


----------



## tonto1117

Here ya go.......Oh and Bubba has a ton of pics as I forgot my camera...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,hopefully he will post some soon. 

As promised earlier here are the results for all categories: 

Chicken: 
1. Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co 
2. Hog Wild BBQ
3. Smoking Scotsmen 
4. Hickory BBQ
5. Smokeeaters
6. Dr Chuckie
7. DB BBQ
8. All Day Smoke
9. Pork of the North

Ribs: 
1. Pork of the North
2. 3 Men and a Butt
3. Dr Chuckie
4. Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co 
5. All Day Smoke
6. Smoking Scotsmen 
7. DB BBQ
8. Smokeaters 
9. Hog Wild
10. Hickory BBQ

Pork: 
1. Smoking Scotsmen 
2. Pork of the North
3. All Day Smoke
4. Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co 
5. Hickory BBQ
6. 3 Men and a Butt
7. Smokeaters 
8. Hog Wild
9. DB BBQ

Brisket: 
1. Smoking Scotsmen 
2. Smokeaters 
3. All Day Smoke
4. Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co 
5. Hickory BBQ
6. Dr Chuckie
7. Pork of the North
8. DB BBQ
9. 3 Men and a Butt
10. Hog Wild

Grand Champion = Smoking Scotsmen 
Reserve = Great Lakes BBQ and Feed Co 
3. All Day Smoke
4. Pork of the North
5. Hickory BBQ
6. Smokeaters 
7. DB BBQ
8. Hog Wild
9. Dr Chuckie
10. 3 Men and a Butt


----------



## richtee

My bro Marktee has the box shots on his cam. Like pulling hen's teeth to get him to up 'em tho. I'll be on his back.

Says he din't get a pict of the chicken turn in tho...


----------



## bull

I know I had the best time ever at this comp.
Walt and Teresa and their teammates Steve and Geoff were awesome folks to hang with as next door neighbors.

I havent laughed that hard for that long in years.

I have some photos that I will try and post here sometime later today.


----------



## richtee

OK  bro Marktee is on the ball! Here's a few more.


The butts on Capt Dan's Lang





Wrapping dat butt!





Flyin' Illini sampling the major mop ingredient





The pulled entry. Think it was 6th.





And the pride and joy ribs


----------



## cowgirl

Congratulations!!! You folks did an awesome job!


----------



## vlap

Looks like an incredible weekend Rich and crew!!! Good work!!!!!


----------



## db bbq

Great job guys!!! Must have been the Jim Beam&June bug Rich (The party animal) ate early that morning...Mark and Dom, Thanks for the lesson playing "Close the box" Gotta build one of those.. Capt Dan, The Lang weathered the storm for a walk to the stage for those ribs, Gotta like that!!! Hope to see you guys soon...Again great job!!!! Danny aka (DB BBQ)


----------



## lcruzen

Fine job guys, fine job.


----------



## placebo

Outstanding! Great job by all of you! So is it true that comp ribs place better when they aren't, "fall off the bone" tender? Looks like those have some "tug" left in them and they look mighty tasty!!!

Looks like you all had a really good time, in spite of the doggone wind. Congrats


----------



## richtee

Well I thought it just came off the Lang as a snack... but it wasn't done yet...;{)


----------



## richtee

Just a bit of "tug"- let's put it this way...if ya bit into the meat and let go with your hand and shook your head...it'd come apart.


----------



## flyin'illini

Marktee is better with his camera than I thought!


----------



## marktee

This was truly fun other than the noted wind problem. Yes, Capt Dan, the mats took a beatin by the "Party Animal". The holes he burnt thru were the size of 1/2 dolars. There only about $50 a pop! The wife will get over it.  Yes kinda wondering about the extra "texture" myself Butt....... 
Dominic (Marktee's boi) did a fantastic job and was a real trooper
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





He did get a little bored but just kept going w/o alot of complaints. I will try and make him more involved on the next comp since he did such a good job.

I think the low and slow then the power finish may be worth looking into for the ribz!? Next time if the Capt will have Richtee on his team again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL

Hey Rich - is the chicken done?
I noticed only nine entries for the pulled pork category  so apparrently we have another bug eater in the group! LOL
Thanks for making it fun -we will be back for another effort

.............OH - and thank you Glen for the support - setting up the turn in boxes was a 2 man effort for sure. I am sure we will be a little more prepared for the next comp now that we know what to expect


----------



## marktee

Washing the parsley


----------



## richtee

Well, SOMEONE has to! Gotta find a li'l parsley brush...


----------



## geek with fire

I missed the activity on this post this weekend.  Great job gentlemen....you to Rich 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, not to take your thunder, but great job to the Scotsman team as well.


----------



## capt dan

Yes Geek, they stole the show, but they got some  darn good teammates, and these folks everyone of them were very helpfull. I think Walt may have a secret way to season wood, but I will just keep that secret between us  Lang  brothers! I wandered down to their camp often, as did alot of others, and they seemed right at home having  company from everyone. I think Tonto and Rich could have had their own competition, between the two of them on friday night! A couple of real party animals. I of course, stayed conservative,focussed, and professional. I limited myself to very few drinks!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When  Rich ate the live  junebug, I knew right then, to lock up the weed burner, and hide the car keys! 
The ribs musta tasted good, because I have since learned the we did not display them correctly.

I have got to get me one of them utility trailers for my stuff. There were some real sweet ones there, and each one was different. Kinda like soe of us  captains rig our boats differently for our own tastes, and ease of operation. The table leg extensions are a must, as well as a couple dozen other things.

Marktee, thanks for bringin the camper, and most of the stuff we needed to survive. Your son was a pleasure to have around. I have to admitt, when Rich said there was gonna be a 5 yr old with us, I was worried, but he actually behaved better than Rich!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  He is gonna  make you proud  one day I am sure. He has  the makins of a great kid, and his smile and enthusiasm kept me happy through the weekend. You are a lucky dad.

Rich, thanks for getting this  thing together and sending in our entry. I had alot of fun, and  the mission that we  started is   complete. We went, we saw, we competed. We did good, and had fun. we met some  awesome  people, and have a ton of laughs. I didn't get to eat any bugs(that I know of), or burn any rugs,or miss the hockey game, so I guess you still are at least one up on me!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It was  good to finally meet you and your brother and nephew. I will never forget this weekend, and I still laugh about alot of it! 

Everyone I talked to( and I talked to them all), I asked if they belonged to smf, some did, but many did not. They  belonged to other  sites as well, just like myself. But it didn't matter. The thing we all had in common was the love for BBQ. The friendships that we share while pursuing the finer art of Q in indeed the "big prize payout". And I feel like I have my own trophy because of it.

Thanks again to those who befriended us, and steered us in  the right direction. I never once felt ingnored, or snubbed, but rather included and accepted. In these  times of too busy to enjoy life, and political  correctness, its so nice  to find friends like I have made this past weekend.


----------



## crewdawg52

Dawg ducks down to avoid the wrath of God.............


----------



## capt dan

I said  few, not small! Remeber the size O me Cup!


----------



## teeotee

Congrats on the ribs guys ........ sounds like it was good time. 

Our little ol town of 500 here had a cook off at it's last summer fling. May have to enter that for the fun of it if they do it again this year.  !!

Anyway congrats once again guys.


----------



## bull

The team definately had a great time.  
We had fun visiting as well.
Again great showing guys.


----------

